# LF - CF JUMP RUCK FRAME



## Slumsofsackville (30 Apr 2004)

Anyone know Where I can Get one??

CF Pattern 64 Jump Ruck Frame.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## scotty884 (30 Apr 2004)

you should be able to get 1 at a military surplus store.  It takes some shoppin around but i found 1 at that type of store.


----------



## chriscalow (30 Apr 2004)

Good luck man.  I‘ve been looking for about a year now.  I‘m going to contact the cadet corps because they used to have a bunch of them.  Maybe a gold mine no one thought of? If you do find one at a surplus store it would probably be way up there in price because it is such a wanted item.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (30 Apr 2004)

Found Some Places    

Mostley personal Contacts    

All Less Then 30$ Without Shipping. 
Hard part is finding the bag and parks.


----------



## chrisf (30 Apr 2004)

With regards to the bags, Wheelers makes a knock off of them with cordura, and the PPCLI a very good copy of them for sale on their website.


----------



## chrisf (30 Apr 2004)

The wheelers copy is no longer on their website...

Regarding the PPCLI...

There‘s a version compatible with MULES

 http://kitshop.ppcli.com/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=219&osCsid=8aff1baa98361b9970469dcb608194b8 

And a straight up copy...

 http://kitshop.ppcli.com/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=218&osCsid=8aff1baa98361b9970469dcb608194b8


----------



## D-n-A (30 Apr 2004)

the wheelers verson of the pack isnt on their site, you have to download their catologue to find it


----------



## Slumsofsackville (30 Apr 2004)

WOW $$$ But nice.


----------



## chrisf (1 May 2004)

> Originally posted by D-n-A:
> [qb] the wheelers verson of the pack isnt on their site, you have to download their catologue to find it [/qb]


Ahhhhhhhh... I have a copy of their catalog... which explains why I thought it was on their website.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (1 May 2004)

PPCLI bag is nice, More $$$ then wheelers. 

Alot of stuff ion the catalog isn‘t on the site, drag bags, patter 64 bag etc.


----------



## chriscalow (4 Jun 2004)

Well, I hit the nail right on the head.  The local cadet corps had about 20 of them (64 ruck frames) in their stores, probably about 6 functional rucks, the rest were parts, (including frames), so I finally got my hands on one.  Check the cadet corps, they might have them and not even know it anymore.


----------



## D-n-A (4 Jun 2004)

QY Rang Cdt, any chance you could get another ruck from your unit? I'd pay you whatever the cost for the ruck that you had to pay if you did to get it, and for the shipping.


----------



## chriscalow (4 Jun 2004)

I will see what I can do, but don't get your hopes up, I'm starting to run out of favours.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (6 Jun 2004)

My corp has about 30 functional rucks, my WO and I just finished reparing them.They're in pretty good condition. We just got issued 10 more aswell.


----------



## Bomber (9 Jun 2004)

Send an email to wheelers, they have the 64 pattern bag in CADPAT for 89 bucks.  I was quoted this price by them about three months ago.  You can also get all of the straps and padding including a reall "gucci" waist belt.  I have no idea though if these are also in CADPAT.


----------



## tacsit (12 Jun 2004)

If anybody wants one I have an extra 64 pattern ruck frame in slightly used condition I'm willing to part with for $40.


----------



## chrisp1j (15 Jun 2004)

No you don't.

 ;D


----------



## davessurplus (24 Jun 2004)

We have a few frames available for $29.99 each
and 64 complete pack and frame  for $69.99 each
Military are also entitled to a 15% discount.

Dave's Surplus Ltd.

www.davesarmysurplus.com
Martin@davesarmysurplus.com

604 524-5867

Thanks
Martin  K.


----------



## chriscalow (9 Sep 2004)

I found some at EBAY.CA....   hopefully this link works: http://stores.ebay.ca/id=8290367&ssPageName=L2   good luck  It's on the 3rd or 4th page I think.


----------



## ImanIdiot (22 Sep 2004)

I bought mine from Anderson surplus in the Winnepeg area, they had a ton of them


----------



## gun plumber (2 Oct 2004)

I got mine (frame only)for a buck at a yard sale! Score!


----------

